# Sucker Punch (film)



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

*'Sucker Punch' Secrets Revealed!*

*MTV News spoke with filmmaker Zack Snyder and the cast about the making of the fantastical battle movie.*

 By   Kara Warner
March 25, 2011  

 At long last, Zack Snyder's mysterious, "Alice in Wonderland With Machine Guns" film "Sucker Punch" has arrived in theaters. 







MTV News has been on the case since its humble  beginnings, bringing you all the news, videos, scoops and interviews  ... in a nutshell, everything you need to know. 

To celebrate the film's opening day, we present a few more fun  facts about the film that we learned directly from the film's  director/writer Zack Snyder and the cast. 

*1. Snyder's original plan for the movie was to build it around a big musical number.*
"I had this idea that it'd be cool if we used the musical number for the  spine of the movie or the spine of the action sequence," Snyder told  MTV News. "And then getting in and out of it would be like, the music  would start and that would draw us in. That would be the sort of  mechanism for the fantasy to begin, and when the music ended, that would  be the mechanism for it ending. And that was sort of how it started." 






*2. Inspiration for the look of the film came from the adult fantasy magazine Heavy Metal.*
"I still read it, actually," Snyder said. "It's got little short stories  in it and they're illustrated. And so it's like a comic strip that has  more sex and violence than you would get from a normal comic book,"  Snyder said, adding that he started reading the magazine in his youth.  "I think it influenced this movie in a pretty big way." 

*3. For the high-action "train sequence," Snyder used hundreds of shots to look like one, which took seven days to shoot.*
"[The train sequence] is a sequence that's broken up into maybe 120  shots that look like one shot," Snyder explained. "So you just kind of  have to know where the cameras are going and knowing where it came from,  and put these little camera moves in and all these shifts that have to  happen. ... You shoot one angle and then you shoot the other angle and  then it's going to be stitched with the CG section. So you have to know  what you're capable of," he said. "How far you can push the CG stitch so  it doesn't break the shot. There's a whole bunch of things like that." 

*4. Everyone in the cast is wearing a ton of makeup.*
Even for Oscar Isaac, who plays creepy institution overlord Blue Jones  and has the privilege of being one of the only men in the cast, the  makeup process was extensive. 






"I remember they would spray-tan me and then put an extra coat of  shine on it," he recalled. "Then blush and then tons of eyeliner. My  hair was basically glued tight to my head." 

But compared to what the ladies endured, Isaac's process wasn't  that bad. Carla Gugino told us the filmmakers wanted the makeup to make a  statement, and that she spent at least two hours in the makeup chair  every morning. 

"We definitely had so much fun," Gugino said. "Rosalina [Da  Silva] designed the look of the film makeup-wise. And we did 'Watchmen'  together as well," she explained. "She's amazing. But there was a point  when she said, 'Carla, guess how many sets of lashes you have on your  eyes?' and I was like, 'Including my real ones?' and she was like,  'Yes.' And we realized that it was four." 

*5. Snyder had to cut back on the violence in the movie, particularly a few scenes that involve implied or attempted rape.*
"Those [scenes] of course got trimmed away," he said. "It's really  delicate because even that subject matter, you have the harder version  that is sometimes better because it actually makes the point a little  bit more directly. The PG-13 version was difficult for me," he revealed.  "I would say that the very things that they didn't like were the very  things that you needed to see in order for you to understand the content  of the scene. You know, to know how to feel about it, because otherwise  you're sort of left in this weird middle ground," he said. "So it's  difficult. It's tricky." 

Snyder went on to explain why the sexual violence and lobotomy  images were necessary to include in the film, juxtaposed with the idea  of women not being victims and being able to defend themselves. 

"For me it was all about having incredible threat in that world.  Like, what is the most dangerous thing? What is the worst possible  thing, and to me being lobotomized and then raped is probably the worst  possible thing," he explained. 






"I like the idea that the verdict or the  ... like if someone were to make a sacrifice, and you have two  alternatives and one is just go back to jail. OK. You know, I get that.  And one is you know, be lobotomized and then possibly raped for the rest  of your zombified life. You know, you really need to think about that.  You're giving up a lot, I guess, is my point." 

From *'Sucker Punch' Secrets Revealed! - MTV Movie News| MTV*

More photos:





















Trailer:






YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

This film will probably suck but the eye candy will make it worthwhile.


----------



## MyK (Mar 26, 2011)

looks like it will suck balls. big stretched out scabby old man balls


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 26, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> This film will probably suck but the eye candy will make it worthwhile.



That's what I've been thinking.  Friend saw it last night, should know something today.


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Stupid name for a terrible looking film.*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> *This film will probably suck* but the eye candy will make it worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I demand  that you each state your top 5 films of all time! 

Or at least a few movies you enjoyed from your, say, top 25 films list. 

_Wtf?_

Guess I'm blessed that I am very easy to please when it comes to movie entertainment.

I walked out of Oliver Stone's "Nixon". What a windbag, too long POS film.






YouTube Video











And I absolutely hated "The Blair Witch Project" which I was mortified to read Stephen King (one of my favorite authors) praising. 






YouTube Video


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Guess I'm blessed that I am very easy to please when it comes to movie entertainment.


 

If you find a curse to be a "blessing" then the jokes on you, sucker.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

^ heh Enjoyment is _a curse?_ I go to the movies for entertainment. Who's cursed, the person who is constantly disappointed or the person repeatedly amused and satisfied?

Ignorance is bliss, I guess. My ignorance of your apparent Standards of Quality Filmmaking™.

And, what, you're not going to contribute any titles of what you consider excellent films?


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 26, 2011)

As of now, Lincoln Lawyer is my #1, we saw Limitless last weekend and that was pretty good as well.  Both movies advertised Sucker Punch, didn't look worth while to me JMO!


----------



## MyK (Mar 26, 2011)

lol at Curt...

off the top of my head

American Gangster
12 monkeys
Training day
Apocolypto(sp?)
Grand Torino


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

i think it looks cool. loved heavy metal and often disagree with the critics. to each his own.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

Buffalo 66
Desperado
Gladiator
13th Warror
Braveheart


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> As of now, *Lincoln Lawyer* is my #1, we saw Limitless last weekend and that was pretty good as well.  Both movies advertised Sucker Punch, didn't look worth while to me JMO!



I'm seeing that tonight. 



MyK 3.0 said:


> lol at Curt...
> 
> off the top of my head
> 
> ...



Saw all of those except "American Gangster". That's a Denzel flick, right? (Googles)






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











I'll pick that up on DVD eventually. 

And Torino is one of the best movies *EVAR!!!1!*



Little Wing said:


> i think it looks cool. loved heavy metal and often disagree with the critics. to each his own.



It definitely has a comic book feel to it. They called it Alice in Wonderland with machine guns. I see a lot of Wizard of Oz in there, too.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Buffalo 66
> Desperado
> Gladiator
> 13th Warror
> Braveheart



Great list.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

it helps that i love art like this too


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

True Romance





YouTube Video











Love and a 45





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Never heard of "Love and a 45".






YouTube Video
















Sci-fi/fantasy art rocks!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Sci-fi/fantasy art rocks!



Frank Frazetta, Boris Vallejo, Luis Royo and Julie Bell are my favorites for that type of art. 

Conan gallery


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 26, 2011)

Heat
Seven
Snatch
Sin City
Fight Club
Tombstone
The Departed
Reservoir Dogs
The Professional
American History X
Silence Of The Lambs
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas

I'm all for giving the movie a chance.  But it just seems, on the surface, to me, someone who hasn't seen this movie; that in the end nothing will change.  She will still have a sh*t job or be in a sh*t institution or some sh*tty environment and the only thing that will have changed will have been her thought process.  No external conflict/resolution just "overcoming mental obstacles in her mind," or making the best of a bad situation.  Oh, and special effects. 

Would I like to be wrong?  Yes.  Will I see this movie?  I'm sure I will eventually.  Am I glad this was *NOT* "shot in 3D"?  Oh God yes.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2011)

I only look for a movie to keep my entertained for 90 min give or take, I like chicks & guns...


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked 300 and watchmen so I will give it I chance.  I never go to movies in theaters anymore.   To many savages ruin it


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the pyramid you created.  Great selection, too, btw. 



SilentBob187 said:


> Heat
> Seven
> Snatch
> Sin City
> ...



I'd say there are surprises. 



LAM said:


> I only look for a movie to keep my entertained for 90 min give or take,* I like chicks & guns...*



Then you might like this one. 



BlueLineFish said:


> *I liked 300 and watchmen* so I will give it I chance.  I never go to movies in theaters anymore.   To many savages ruin it



It definitely has some great action scenes!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Frank Frazetta, Boris Vallejo, Luis Royo and Julie Bell are my favorites for that type of art.
> 
> Conan gallery


 
Frank Frazetta, may he rest in peace - he will live long into the future with his contributions.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



Talk about fucking HOT


----------



## mich29 (Mar 26, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> This film will probably suck but the eye candy will make it worthwhile.



this seems it up pretty well


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I demand  that you each state your top 5 films of all time!
> 
> Or at least a few movies you enjoyed from your, say, top 25 films list.


 

1. The Godfather 1 & 2
2. Goodfellas
3. One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
4. Psycho
5. American History X
6. Terminator 1 & 2
7. Requiem for a Dream
8. Scarface
9. Shawshank Redemption
10. Pulp Fiction
11. Leon' The Professional
12. Reservior Dogs
13. Heat

"About Schmidt" is a misunderstood masterpiece in my opinion.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Heat
> Seven
> Snatch
> Sin City
> ...


 

I like your list! ( apart from Tombstone)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> *11. Leon' The Professional*



You're talking about the international version with the attempted suicide scene, right?  When I first saw that part I was on the edge of my seat.  I'd watched that movie so many times then finally saw that cut and it was like watching a better, grittier version of the film.

I think I let someone borrow that a few years ago.  time to collect.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> You're talking about the international version with the attempted suicide scene, right? When I first saw that part I was on the edge of my seat. I'd watched that movie so many times then finally saw that cut and it was like watching a better, grittier version of the film.
> 
> I think I let someone borrow that a few years ago.  time to collect.


 
So that was the footage that was cut? I knew I watched the un-edited version but was wondering which scenes were edited. Like you said that was an intense scene and just added to the substance of their relationship. Awesome film!!


----------



## buff1 (Mar 27, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Heat
> Seven
> Snatch
> Sin City
> ...



Now that is a list


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> 1. The Godfather 1 & 2
> 2. Goodfellas
> 3. One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
> 4. Psycho
> ...



I never saw 1, 7, 11, 12, or 13

You forgot The Toxic Avenger


----------



## alterntego (Mar 28, 2011)

LAM said:


> I only look for a movie to keep my entertained for 90 min give or take, I like chicks & guns...


 if you like chicks and guns then go check out BITCH SLAPPED . a total guy flick .


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Bitch Slapped..! Alter, is this you?





If not, it should be for mentioning a movie with that title. Searching torrents...


----------



## alterntego (Mar 29, 2011)

bitch slapped has definitely got its place in the world . story could be shit as for the whole movie but i guess i just never tuned into that part of the movie . i did notice the great t&a sots throughout the show . ya that could be me in the pict . i dropped 100lbs and quit shaving my head for a couple months . or.... is that actually you mr. phos


----------



## alterntego (Mar 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Frank Frazetta, Boris Vallejo, Luis Royo and Julie Bell are my favorites for that type of art.
> 
> Conan gallery



thanks for the link . as a youth i read volumes of edgar burroughs books and the art work on those books has always fascinated and influenced me . to the point of the physical attributes i find desireable in women . i am over forty now and have never even new who the artist was . thanks again


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 29, 2011)

sucker punch was good. i applaud anything coming out of hollywood that is different than their normal bullshit. zack snyder don't fuck around


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2011)

alterntego said:


> thanks for the link . as a youth i read volumes of edgar burroughs books and the art work on those books has always fascinated and influenced me . to the point of the physical attributes i find desireable in women . i am over forty now and have never even new who the artist was . thanks again




there's a lot of Conan art by a variety of artists. there is still a huge following as with Tarzan. 

i downloaded some Tarzan movies to watch with my son and it was weird to me now how he killed so many animals and natives. 
Tarzan and the Green Goddess : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## alterntego (Mar 30, 2011)

are you called LITTLEWING cuz you are such an angel


----------



## MyK (Mar 31, 2011)

alterntego said:


> are you called LITTLEWING cuz you are such an angel


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2011)

alterntego said:


> are you called LITTLEWING cuz you are such an angel



no, but i like the way you think  the names i use online are music related. 

Little Wing

Voodoo Child

Voodoo Doll


----------



## alterntego (Mar 31, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2011)

alterntego said:


>


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 1, 2011)

1. Never say never.









10. Never say never


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2011)

Reminds me of Tank Girl or Barbed Wire....looks like a fun action movie...which I enjoy while stoned....

Other movies I enjoy stoned:
MindWalk
Dream With the Fishes
A Midsummer Nights Dream 1935 and 1999 versions
Waking Life
Brazil
The Tiger and the Snow
The Fountain
Juliet of the Spirits
No Direction Home
and many more


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

Just saw Sucker Punch with my son last night. It was everything I had hoped and didn't show everything in the trailer (like most other suck hollywood garbage). The action sequences were very high quality, unique storyline, very hot chickas, great sets/costumes/makeup, great stylization and artwork, excellent music score - even had a variation of an excellent morrissey song. At the end, I was shocked that the bus destination was... my city. Very cool for me anyways.

Overall, I was very impressed and was not disappointed in any way. Don't know where Emily Browning (the lead) came from or what she was in before, but I def have a new eye candy favorite. Hands down, worth the price of admission. My only regret is not seeing it on imax.

Btw, I went at a 5:10pm showing. NOBODY else was in the theatre. wtf is up with that? Must be the sleeper action flick of the year.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Btw, I went at a 5:10pm showing. NOBODY else was in the theatre. wtf is up with that? Must be the sleeper action flick of the year.



It's not a sleeper. Everyone I know has heard of it. The few that have seen it didn't like it. They said the eye candy was great, but that everything else blows. So the rest of use are waiting to catch it on DVD/stream.

This quote from a review on IMDB says the same thing:

"With 300, Zack Snyder has made it abundantly clear that his movies dazzle they eyes, indeed they do, but his characters never engage the audience in a personal and emotional level. And Sucker Punch is just that. A visually dazzling collage of mental insanity taken to the extreme with a fairly interesting premise that looks promising on the surface, but never truly lets you sink your teeth into the inner workings of the main character.

...

As if that makes any sense whatsoever, here are the main problems with Sucker Punch that's been plaguing modern cinema; no plot and character development. Barely any of the characters that the protagonist meets are developed. They're just static talking heads spouting out lines that are trying to hammer into the audience that they are more than just cliché's and cardboard cutouts. The acting feels stiff and artificial with no sense of tension or suspense. You never feel that the characters are in real danger of any kind. It just goes thru the motions and despite having a nice premise to go on, the film feels like a half-ass-ed attempt to be something new and fresh."


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ouch. It even opened on 3033 screens.

Budget: *$82,000,000*  (estimated)
Opening Weekend: *$19,058,199* (USA) (27 March 2011) (*3033* Screens)
Gross: *$29,811,118* (USA) (3 April 2011)


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

I must live in opposite world.

*Battle: Los Angeles*
Box Office
Budget:$70,000,000 (estimated) 
Gross:$78,502,566 (USA) (3 April 2011) 

This movie was just a rehash of the same alien drivel ala shaky cam. It amazes me that this movie demolished Sucker Punch - at least SP had a unique storyline and a great flow from beginning to end. wtf kind character devopement did that have? Very, very sad and undeserved compared to the competition.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

It was one of the worst movie I have ever seen. The movies being produced today are such crap. They fought Nazi's that were made out of steam or something? Like what was that? And those terrorist bitches blew up a whole city in their fantasy, or whatever you want to call that.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, I like steampunk nazis. What kind of an American are you? sigh...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2011)

I loved it. Like a crazy comic book on the big screen. Lots of explosions and, yes, zombie-mechanical Nazis getting *BLASTED!*


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 10, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I never saw 1, 7, 11, 12, or 13
> 
> You forgot The Toxic Avenger


 

GTFO? You're comparing my film list to The Toxic Avenger? lol

I refuse to believe that you haven't yet seen those films.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I must live in opposite world.
> 
> *Battle: Los Angeles*
> Box Office
> ...





Curt James said:


> I loved it. Like a crazy comic book on the big screen. Lots of explosions and, yes, zombie-mechanical Nazis getting *BLASTED!*



This brings up my next question for the movie: Did they use the steady cam in every shot?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Not in the battle scenes....the imaginary battle scenes...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> As if that makes any sense whatsoever, here are the main problems with Sucker Punch that's been plaguing modern cinema; no plot and character development. Barely any of the characters that the protagonist meets are developed. They're just static talking heads spouting out lines that are trying to hammer into the audience that they are more than just cliché's and cardboard cutouts. The acting feels stiff and artificial with no sense of tension or suspense. You never feel that the characters are in real danger of any kind. It just goes thru the motions and despite having a nice premise to go on, the film feels like a half-ass-ed attempt to be something new and fresh."


Video games have been having better plotlines and characters than most of Hollywoods action epics....as of late....


That other Girl action hero movie, 'Hanna' looks like a copy of that VinDiesel Movie and the Bourne Trilogy mashed into one....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Video games have been having better plotlines and characters than most of Hollywoods action epics....as of late....



Some movies are starting to look like video games. Witness Battle:LA. What a shitty movie.




maniclion said:


> That other Girl action hero movie, 'Hanna' looks like a copy of that VinDiesel Movie and the Bourne Trilogy mashed into one....



Yep. Though I've heard it has some character development, but it suffers from a meandering script.


----------

